# Resident Evil 5 Launch Failure



## Kwad Lazer (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, I recently bought RE5 from Steam, when I go to lauch it, (I have launched from steam and the actual .exe) a option window comes up that asks you to run it in Directx 9 or 10. For some reason it only lets me choose version 9 when i have Version 11. So I choose 9 of course, and then a windows error screen pops up and says "RESIDENT EVIL 5 has stopped working" and it checks for a solution to the problem (of course their not going to find one). I have updated the drivers on my graphics card (nVidia GeForce 9800 GT). I have also tried changing monitors, which is a LCD HD T.V. with a monitor plug in. But nothing worked. I have also checked the games cache integrity, checked the Device Manager and everything seems to check out okay. And I am signed in as the admin. (note that I am not trying to run any mods either.)

My OS is WinVista 64bit SP2
Processor: Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67 GHZ (Dual Core)
RAM: 6GB
Monitor: Generic non PnP
Graphics Card and DirectX Ver. is shown above.

Please I would appreciate any help that you have towards my problem. I just have been dying to play this game becuase I am a huge RE fan. I have been working on it now for 10hrs+ and am extremely frustrated. Thank You in advance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed the latest *DirectX 9.0c* and rebooted?


----------



## Kwad Lazer (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, I have directx 11. Do I have to install 9.0c? I will try it though.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your card is only capable of supporting DirectX 10. But Vista will be running DirectX 11, this just means although DirectX 11 is installed and running only the functions that are compatible with DirectX 10 will be available to you.

Installing DirectX 9.0c will added different core files to your system that might be more compatible in rendering the game than DirectX 11.


----------



## Kwad Lazer (Dec 30, 2009)

I have successfuly installed DirectX 9.0c, But it did not fix. Here is some info from the Even Viewer on the error: 

Faulting application RE5DX9.exe, version 1.0.0.129, time stamp 0x4a531b85, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6002.18005, time stamp 0x49e03824, exception code 0xc000012f, fault offset 0x0006f04e, process id 0x17a4, application start time 0x01ca8fed8c3ddb33.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See Resolution Methods 1 and 3 - *http://www.downloadatoz.com/howto/How-to-resolve-ntdll-dll-error.html*


----------



## Kwad Lazer (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok I tried method 1, didnt work. Method 3, I do not have a vista cd to run a repair, but I do have system recovery on my D drive. Is there a way to run a auto reapair with it or make vista copy on a cd preferrably from the internet?


----------

